

Facebook will pay a $200M breakup fee if Instagram acquisition doesn't work out - _pius
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/000119312512175673/d287954ds1a.htm

======
_pius
This is a link to the amended S-1; search for "termination fee" to get to the
appropriate section.

